# Telekom+Kabeldeutschland gleichzeitig



## schlenzie (7. März 2012)

Hi

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit 2 Internetverbindungen gleichzeitig zu nutzen?

Den Telekomanschluss muss ich nutzen, weil es Entertain Sat ist. Reichen würde mir, wenn der Sat Receiver mit DSL Verbunden ist und Kabel D mit dem restlichen Netzwerk. 

Doch wie ?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. März 2012)

schlenzie schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit 2 Internetverbindungen gleichzeitig zu nutzen?


Gibt es,aber load-balancing wird in deinem fall eher kontraproduktiv sein.



> Den Telekomanschluss muss ich nutzen, weil es Entertain Sat ist. Reichen würde mir, wenn der Sat Receiver mit DSL Verbunden ist und Kabel D mit dem restlichen Netzwerk.
> 
> Doch wie ?


 Was hindert dich daran zwischen reciver und dsl-modem/router eine direkte verbindung mittels lan,wlan oder dlan her zu stellen? Du mußt die doch nicht in dein restliches netzwerk einbinden.


----------



## schlenzie (7. März 2012)

Naja, weil ich dann 2 Router benötigen würde, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (7. März 2012)

ALso, mit EINEM Router beides gleichzeitig geht sicher nicht, denn der wählt sich ja mit den Benutzerdaten passend zum Anschluss ein, und das kann nur entweder tcom oder KabelD sein. Und die haben ja unterschiedliche ZUgangsdaten.


----------



## schlenzie (7. März 2012)

Das ist so nicht ganz richtig, weil KD keine Zugangsdaten benötigt.

Eine Option wäre es direkt per Dlan vom Splitter ins Wohnzimmer, wären da nicht noch andere Netzwerkgeräte...

Es ist einfach Mist mit 2 Netzen  Und da lockt trotzdem die 100.000 Leitung


----------



## der_yappi (8. März 2012)

Du brauchst den T-DSL Anschluss als Rückkanal für Entertain (und dort nur für den receiver)?
Seh ich das richtig?

Und KD hättest du gerne für alles andere Online-mäßige?
Also für die PCs / Laptops / etc?

Beides parallel nutzen geht (ist dann aber auch wirklich parallel und voneinander getrennt)

Erster Netzkreis
TAE -> Splitter -> Router / Modem -> Entertain Receiver

Unabhängig davon
Kabeldose -> Kabelmodem + Router / Fritzbox 6360 -> PC / Laptop

Kannst du parallel nutzen.
Aber ein Netz hat auf das andere KEINEN Zugriff. Wären zwei völlig voneindaer getrennte paar Schuhe.



Wir haben auch noch einen alten DSL-Anschluss und KabelBW.
Hauptsächlich läuft alles über KbelBW / DSL ist nur als Backup und wenn mal Gäste kommen (da kann ich auch einfach mal den Router und das Modem komplett abklemmen)


----------



## Superwip (8. März 2012)

Es gibt schon Router mit mehreren WAN Ports, die einerseits automatisch zwischen den Verbindungen umschalten können, wenn eine ausfällt, manche unterstützen auch Lastverteilung und verteilen eben die Netzwerklast auf beide Verbindungen; das kann allerdings zulasten der Latenz/des Pings gehen


----------



## schlenzie (8. März 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Du brauchst den T-DSL Anschluss als Rückkanal für Entertain (und dort nur für den receiver)?
> Seh ich das richtig?
> 
> Und KD hättest du gerne für alles andere Online-mäßige?
> ...


 

Ja, so ähnlich habe ich mir das schon gedacht. Gibt nur noch das Problem der Kabelanschluss 2 Räume weiterliegt und möglichkeit es ins Büro zu legen... Mal meinen Hauseigenen Elektriker fragen.

Danke erstmal !!


----------



## der_yappi (8. März 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Es gibt schon Router mit mehreren WAN Ports, die einerseits automatisch zwischen den Verbindungen umschalten können, wenn eine ausfällt, manche unterstützen auch Lastverteilung und verteilen eben die Netzwerklast auf beide Verbindungen; das kann allerdings zulasten der Latenz/des Pings gehen


Nur das ein Router mit Load-Balancing ziemlich teuer ist. Für den Heimgebrauch ist das mMn oversized

@Schlenzie:
Um meinen KBW-Anschluss vom Wohnzimmer 2 Zimmer weiter zu mir zu kriegen hab ich dLAN-Adapter von devolo dazwischen geschaltet.
dLAN® 200 AVplus ... Produktbeschreibung ... devolo AG

Bei mir siehts dann so aus:
KBW-Dose -> fritz!Box 6360 -> DLAN1 -> Stromnetz -> DLAN2 -> PC
                                                                       ____________________________________________-> DLAN3 -> BluRay

Kannst also mit mehreren Endgeräten über DALN den Internet-Anschluss von KD nutzen (sofern ein Router hinter dem Kabelmodem sitzt oder du die FritzBox 6360 nutzt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den DSL-Anschluss würde ich bei dir über ein normales CAT5er-LAN-Kabel zum Entertain-Receiver legen (ich vermute mal das ihr das so habt)


----------



## fotoman (8. März 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Nur das ein Router mit Load-Balancing ziemlich teuer ist. Für den Heimgebrauch ist das mMn oversized


Nun gut, 50 Euro sind natürllich 50 Euro mehr wie ein geschenkter Router vom Kabelanbieter:
TP-LINK TL-R470T+
Geld in der Größenordnung sollte hier wohl nicht das Problem sein, sonst wären keine zwei TV-/Internet-Anschlüsse vorhanden.

Einziges Problem: der Router kann nur 100 MBit. Man braucht also lokal zwangsweise noch einen GBit Switch für die Rechner und kann mit einem PC trotzdem nur max. die 100 MBit-Leitung von KD ausnutzen.

Ob er sich auch so konfigurieren läßt, daß spezielle PCs/Netzwerkgeräte immer einem WAN-Port zugeordnet werden, müßtem man bei Bedarf nachforschen. Sonst hätte er seine Bezeichnung aber sowiso nciht verdient.


----------



## der_yappi (8. März 2012)

Sind die Dinger echt schon so günstig?
Ich hab die teurer in Erinnerung...

Aber es ist ja eh so, dass das dann nicht das wäre, was der TE will 
Nämlich zwei getrennte Netzwerke (so hab ichs verstanden)


----------



## schlenzie (18. März 2012)

Also, da ich mich manchmal nicht so ganz korrekt ausgedrückt habe, nochmal meine aktuelle Situation:

Hausanschlussraum: KDG Anschluss und Kabelmodem, sowie Netzwerkdose 100MBit

Büro: Telekom Anschluss, Router 7390, DLAN 500, Synology DS211

Wohnzimmer: T-Com Media Receiver SAT 500, WD Media Player

Schlafzimmer: WD Media Player


D.h. ich muss im Büro also 2x Router und 2x DLan betreiben ? Funktioniert denn zufällig der Sat Receiver von der T-Com auch mit anderen Internetleitungen ? Bzw. kann man 2 unterschiedliche DLan Leitungen (Netzwerke betreiben). Weil ich dann vom Büro mit 2 unterschiedlichen Netzwerken ins Wohnzimmer gehen muss, wegen dem Sat Receiver und dem Media Player.


----------



## der_yappi (18. März 2012)

Schreib mal dazu WO deine Anschlüsse liegen.
TCOM liegt im Büro - OK
Wo ist der KDG-Anschluss?
Wie kommst du aktuell vom TCOM zum Entertain? Also wie ist das verkabelt?

Denn die DLANs sind an sich schon EIN Netzwerk.
Du kannst nicht an DLAN-1 den TCOM-Anschluss und an DLAN-2 den KDG machen um dann die ins Wohnzimmer zu bringen.
Da wissen weder Entertain noch WDMedia welches sie jetzt nehmen sollen.


----------



## schlenzie (18. März 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:
			
		

> Schreib mal dazu WO deine Anschlüsse liegen.
> TCOM liegt im Büro - OK
> Wo ist der KDG-Anschluss?
> Wie kommst du aktuell vom TCOM zum Entertain? Also wie ist das verkabelt?
> ...



Der KDG Anschluss liegt wie beschrieben im Hausanschlussraum, 2 Räume weiter als Büro 

Derzeitig verteilt sich innerhalb des Büros alles per Router und Gigabit Switch, außerhalb läuft ALLES per Dlan. 

Im Wohnzimmer habe ich ein Dlan 500 triple. Würde dann halt ein zweiten Dlan Stecker dort und im Büro anschließen müssen, was halt die frage ist, ob man ein zweites unabhängiges Netzwerk damit bauen kann.


----------



## der_yappi (18. März 2012)

So wie du es vorhast -> nein, nicht möglich.

Alle DLANs bilden zusammen EIN Netzwerk.

Höchstens du kaufts die alten 85MBits Geräte.
Die sind auf einer anderen Frequenz und damit inkompatibel zu den 200er und 500ern


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (18. März 2012)

Benötigst du im Büro den Telekom-Anschluss oder könntest du dort auch den KD  nehmen?
Dann könntest Du das Büro mit dem KD DLan verbinden. 

Wäre nur noch die Frage, wie weit die Telekom-Dose vom Eintertain entfernt ist, ob man da ein Kabel legen könnt (beste Veriante)


----------



## schlenzie (18. März 2012)

Ich benötige dringend das ISDN im Büro und Dsl im Wohnzimmer. KD soll das gesamte Netzwerk versorgen, außer den Receiver halt 

Kabel zu ziehen ist schwierig


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. März 2012)

schlenzie schrieb:


> Also, da ich mich manchmal nicht so ganz korrekt ausgedrückt habe, nochmal meine aktuelle Situation:
> 
> Hausanschlussraum: KDG Anschluss und Kabelmodem, sowie Netzwerkdose 100MBit
> 
> ...


Ok,jetzt mal meine sicht der dinge....
So wie ich das sehe,soll der tkom-anschluß nur den tkom media-receiver bedienen und der KD-anschluß den rest.
Und nun ein paar fragen: (bitte alle beantworten)
1. Du schreibst,im hausanschlussraum ist eine netzwerk-dose.Wo kommt deren kabel raus? Im büro?
2. Du schreibst nur von einer fritzbox 7390 als router. Hast du noch einen zweiten? (besser router mit integriertem modem,aber ein reines modem könnte auch gehen)
3. Kannst du bei dem tkom media-receiver,dem synology ds211 und den wd-mediaplayer eigentlich manuell eine ip festlegen? (wäre stark von vorteil,da ein netzwerk ohne dhcp laufen muß)


----------



## schlenzie (18. März 2012)

Ja, Lan Dose kommt im Büro raus. 

Manuelle IPs können überall vergeben werden

Habe mom nur einen Router. Der 2. kommt wenn das mit der 100.000 Leitung klar geht


----------



## der_yappi (18. März 2012)

Also könnte es (theoretisch) so verkabelt werden

Telekom -> DSLModem / Router -> LAN Dose  Lankabel (in Wand) -> LAN Dose -> Entertain
Da wäre dann DSL exklusiv für den Entertain-Receiver und ein eigenes Netz

 


Für den KDG Anschluss würde es dann so aussehen:
TV / KDG Dose -> Kabelmodem / KDG Router -> DLAN1 -> Stromnetz -> DLAN2 -> PC-> Stromnetz -> DLAN3 -> WD Media Player​

Dann hast du Entertain exklusiv über ein LAN-Kabel und die Netzwerkdose in der Wand mit dem DSL / ISDN Anschluss verkabelt
Und PC, WD Media, etc läuft dann über das DLAN


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. März 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Dann hast du Entertain exklusiv über ein LAN-Kabel und die Netzwerkdose in der Wand mit dem DSL / ISDN Anschluss verkabelt
> Und PC, WD Media, etc läuft dann über das DLAN


 Anstatt alles extra zu verkabeln,könnte man auch
-Alles erstmal in ein netzwerk bringen (kabel bzw. verbindungs-technisch)
-anschließend den tkom media-receiver und den router des tkom-anschlusses in sachen ip in den bereich z.b. 192.168.0.x und das restliche netzwerk in den bereich 192.168.1.x bringen
Dabei wird bei der entertain-geschichte die ip manuell vergeben und in entsprechendem router der dhcp-server deaktiviert. (!)
Das restliche netzwerk kann getrost auf dhcp laufen.


----------



## der_yappi (18. März 2012)

Was bringt ihm EIN Netzwerk wenn er einen KDG-Internet-Anschluss UND einen Telekom-DSL-Anschluss parallel nutzen will.


----------



## fotoman (18. März 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Was bringt ihm EIN Netzwerk wenn er einen KDG-Internet-Anschluss UND einen Telekom-DSL-Anschluss parallel nutzen will.


In der Theorie könnte er, mit "vernünftuigen" Routern die dies unterstützen, einfach zwei vLans aufmachen und jedes Endgerät per Portzuordnung im Router einem vLan zuordnen. Das dürfte aber daran scheitern, daß die Geräte für sowas halt recht teuer sind und man natürlich je Raum einen entsprechenden Router (und nicht nur einen billigen Switch) benötigt.

Ob man die Geräte auch amateurhaft per fester IP und entsprechender Netmask einfach so in ein Netz hängen kann und trotzdem alles richtig klappen wird bliebe mit dem T-Gedöns zu testen. Ohne es getestet zu haben könnte das (mit statischen IPs für alle Geräte im Netz und entsprechenden unabhängigen Subnetzen für KD und T-Com) sogar mit meinem uralt Linksys-Router möglich sein.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. März 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Was bringt ihm EIN Netzwerk wenn er einen KDG-Internet-Anschluss UND einen Telekom-DSL-Anschluss parallel nutzen will.


 Ganz einfach,physisch (kabel-seitig) ist es *ein* netzwerk. Auf seite der ip-adressierung sind es aber *zwei* (und von einander getrennt) und da stört es nicht,das alles durch ein kabel muß.


fotoman schrieb:


> Ob man die Geräte auch amateurhaft per fester IP und entsprechender Netmask einfach so in ein Netz hängen kann und trotzdem alles richtig klappen wird bliebe mit dem T-Gedöns zu testen. Ohne es getestet zu haben könnte das (mit statischen IPs für alle Geräte im Netz und entsprechenden unabhängigen Subnetzen für KD und T-Com) sogar mit meinem uralt Linksys-Router möglich sein.


Wozu unterschiedliche subnetzmasken?
Und irgendwie glaub ich noch nicht dran,das vlan bei entertain via sattelit so eine große rolle spielt. (das eigentlich tv-signal kommt an einem anderen anschluß an->dem sat-eingang)
Außerdem ist vlan doch nicht unabhängig von ip`s,oder?
Achso...Das "amateurhaft" in deinem satz sagt mir irgendwie,das du zu viel theorie-quatsch gelernt hast,um auf so eine überaus simple lösung zu kommen. (bitte nicht beleidigt fühlen,aber den eindruck hab ich nun mal )


fotoman schrieb:


> In der Theorie könnte er, mit "vernünftuigen" Routern die dies unterstützen, einfach zwei vLans aufmachen und jedes Endgerät per Portzuordnung im Router einem vLan zuordnen. Das dürfte aber daran scheitern, daß die Geräte für sowas halt recht teuer sind und man natürlich je Raum einen entsprechenden Router (und nicht nur einen billigen Switch) benötigt.


"Vernünftige" router können auch an einem port 2 oder mehr ip-adressen bereit stellen.
Vlan ist übrigens eher was,wenn du 2 getrennte netzwerke an einer ip-adresse benötigst. Das ist z.b. bei entertain-anschlüssen (16+ bzw. vdsl) der fall.Allerdings frag ich mich,wieso es da zum einsatz kommt,zumal ein gescheites qos auf seiten des isp genau so viel bringen würde und der aufwand auch nicht größer sein sollte. (einfache paket-priorisierung mit echtzeit-priorität für tv-pakete reicht ja schon)


----------



## schlenzie (18. März 2012)

Hört sich alles recht interessant an, bzgl. der Eintragung der Netzwerkadressen.  Könnte funktionieren, immerhin ist ein Win2000 Server Kurs schon sehr lange her 

Aber die große frage ist immer noch, wie speise ich den DSL und den KDG Zugang in das Netz ein. Mein Switch ist nicht programmierbar...

An einem Router geht es leider nicht (zumindest an meinem) weil ich dem KDG Zugang an Lan 1 programmieren muss, und DSL halt am Dsl Port der Fritz 7390. Beides gleichzeitig geht mit FritzOS nicht.

Morgen bekomme ich erstmal von einem Bekannten eine ältere FritzBox die ich als Router fürs reine Dsl verwenden könnte.
Aber noch mal, wie kann ich mit der Einstellung mit den Ip Adressen beide Zugänge einspeisen?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. März 2012)

schlenzie schrieb:


> Morgen bekomme ich erstmal von einem Bekannten eine ältere FritzBox die ich als Router fürs reine Dsl verwenden könnte.
> Aber noch mal, wie kann ich mit der Einstellung mit den Ip Adressen beide Zugänge einspeisen?


 Ganz einfach:
- Router 1 (dsl) die ip 192.168.0.1 geben und dhcp aus
- Router 2 (kabel) die ip 192.168.1.1 geben und dhcp an
- Beide router miteinander und mit dem dlan verbinden (ein andapter reicht)
- an den endpunkten  geräte anschließen, wd mediaplayer,rechner und nas auf dhcp oder 192.168.1.x stellen,den tkom receiver manuell auf 192.168.0.x stellen+ standardgateway und dns-server auf ip von router 1 stellen


----------



## schlenzie (18. März 2012)

Konnte man in auch einfach an einen Switch hängen ?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. März 2012)

Inwiefern? Du benötigst am kabel-anschluß einen router,um das inet im netzwerk zu routen und beim dsl,weil sich der media-receiver der tkom bestimmt nicht per modem einwählen kann.
Beide router sollten dann eigentlich zusammen ausreichend anschlüsse bereit stellen,um alles anschließen zu können. (die 7390 hat sogar gbit,was der 2. router für den dsl-anschluß aber nicht dringend benötigt)


----------



## schlenzie (18. März 2012)

Schon klar,
Meinte auch ob man den Router an einen Switch hängen könnte


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. März 2012)

Das bestehende netzwerk mit den 2 routern lässt sich freilich per switch erweitern,wobei ich keine notwendigkeit darin sehen würde,diesen direkt an einen der router anzuschließen.


----------



## schlenzie (18. März 2012)

Die Sache ist das ich sowieso einen Switch im Netzwerk habe, da die Ports am 7390 nicht ausreichen. 

Den letzten freien muss ich für KD (Lan1) hergeben.


----------



## schlenzie (18. März 2012)

So, nach vielen guten Hinweisen kommt ein hoffentlich kleiner Rückschlag. 
Der blöde Receiver von der TCom lässt seine IP Adresse nicht manuell verstellen ... Will morgen mal gucken, ob man das nicht direkt über den Router machen kann


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. März 2012)

Das ist eher ganz schlecht.
Du könntest jetzt noch den dhcp für den tkom-receiver an schalten und dafür in deinem restlichen netzwerk alles manuell vergeben oder es mit einem router versuchen,dessen dhcp eine ip an eine mac-adresse binden kann.
Kann der tkom-receiver eigentlich wlan?


----------



## schlenzie (19. März 2012)

Hi. Keine Ahnung bzgl WLAN. Nachdem ich heute 3 Std an div. Verkabelungen experimentiert hatte habe ich kein Bock mehr

Da kommt jetzt ein Cat5e Kabel hin und gut ist...

Erst mal vielen Dank !!!!!


----------



## der_yappi (19. März 2012)

Ist auch die beste Lösung so
Entertain direkt verkabeln.
Den Rest kannste dir in aller Gemütsruhe überlegen


----------



## schlenzie (19. März 2012)

Ja, ein Kabel ist halt durch nichts zu ersetzen. Aber mit Umstand verbunden ist es trotzdem:

2 Wände durchbohren, Kabelkanal und unschöne Ecken. 

Mal gucken wann die erste Renovierung kommt 

Ich dachte man könnte es einfacher machen aber dank des T-Com Receivers ist alles gescheitert. Schade das ich eben keine 600€ für einen Technisat HD Twinreceiver über habe, dann wäre das anders gelaufen


----------



## der_yappi (19. März 2012)

Oder auf diese Art:
DSL => Devolo dLAN 85 HSmini Starter Kit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

KDG => Devolo dLAN 200 AVplus Starter Kit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Die 85er und die 200er Variante sind untereinander nicht kompatibel.
Also wären es zwei getrennte Netzwerke

Siehe devolo FAQs:
Allgemeine dLAN® FAQs ... devolo AG
*"Kann ich dLAN® Produkte beliebig kombinieren?*

_ Innerhalb einer Produktfamilie (dLAN® 200/500 AV oder dLAN® 14/85 HS)  können Sie Geräte beliebig in einem Netzwerk kombinieren. Nur können Sie  die beiden Produktfamilien dLAN® 200/500 AV und dLAN® 14/85 HS nicht  mischen. Zur Hilfe sind beide Familien farblich getrennt. Alle blauen  Adapter der 14/85er Serie arbeiten miteinander und alle weißen Adapter  der 200/500er Serie arbeiten auch miteinander. Sie können in einem  Stromnetz blaue und weiße Adapter verwenden, jedoch werden nur die  Weißen mit den weißen Adaptern kommunizieren und nur die Blauen mit den  Blauen."_


----------



## schlenzie (20. März 2012)

Mit dem dlan 85 würde es vorr nicht gehen. Denn von dem 500'er System kommen sogar nur 40-60 an.


----------



## der_yappi (20. März 2012)

Sind die in Steckerleisten oder hast du die direkt in der Steckdose?
Von meinen brutto 200MBit Devolos kommen auch ca 100MBit durch (laut Devolo-Tool)


----------



## schlenzie (20. März 2012)

Direkt in der Wand. Scheint am Stromkreis zu liegen. 

Büro - Wohnzimmer: 30-60 manchmal mehr

Büro - Schlafzimmer: ca. 180

Büro - Hausanschlussraum: ca. 260

Keiner der Stecker ist in einer Leiste. Im Wohnzimmer ist ein 500'er Triple, Büro 500'er AV plus, Schlafzimmer 500'er Mini


----------



## der_yappi (20. März 2012)

Dann scheints echt an der Verkabelung im Haus / der Wohnung zu liegen...
Das sind dann halt die Faktoren auf die man dann keinen Einfluss hat - leider.


----------



## schlenzie (20. März 2012)

Naja, ist halt irgendwie kacke, das ganze Thema... Vermutlich ist es auch untypisch 2 verschiedene Internetanschlüsse haben zu wollen, aber da ich nun mal nicht auf ISDN verzichten möchte (nutze es auch beruflich) und auch nicht auf eine doch recht schnelle I-Net Anbindung bleibt mir nichts anderes überig. Hätte doch einfach die T-Com eine 50 VDSL Leitung gelegt 

Aber noch mal auf die dlan Sache. Mit dem Devolo 200 System hatte ich im Wohnzimmer gute Anbindung und im Schlafzimmer immer ganz miese, teilweise abbrüche. Mit dem 500 System ist genau umgedreht. Im Wohnzimmer ist es Mittelmäßig, reicht aber. Nur bei 1080i Filmen stottert der Player manchmal. Dafür ist im Schlafzimmer die Verbindung mehr als ausreichend. Schon komisch, oder ?


----------



## der_yappi (20. März 2012)

würde es am ehesten charakteresieren

Ich hab, als meine "alten" 85er dLANS noch über Steckerleisten angebunden waren, gemerkt:
Wenn ich meine Nachttischlampe anschalte geht die Performance von ca 50MBit Netto auf 30MBit Netto zurück.
Lampe aus -> Verbindung hoch 
Lampe an -> Verbindung akzeptabel
Muss auch dazusagen, dass es damals nur ein 2MBit DSL Anschluss mit RAM war.
Seit ich die 200er AV dLANs habe läufts besser.


----------



## fotoman (20. März 2012)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Außerdem ist vlan doch nicht unabhängig von ip`s,oder?
> Achso...Das "amateurhaft" in deinem satz sagt mir irgendwie,das du zu viel theorie-quatsch gelernt hast,um auf so eine überaus simple lösung zu kommen. (bitte nicht beleidigt fühlen,aber den eindruck hab ich nun mal )


Für mich war bisher der Sinn eines vLan, auf einer physikalischen Leitung zwei oder mehr logische Netzer so von einander zu trennen, daß sie nichts von einander wissen. Ich kenne die Dinger von der Arbeit halt nur so, daß sich die Router/Switches darum kümmern und es daher völlig egal ist, welche IPs die Geräte in den einzelnen vLans haben. Daß man nach Wikipedia auch Netze so bezeichnet, die einzig durch ihre IP getrennt sind, war mir noch neu.

Daher auch das "amateuerhaft" in meinem letzen Posting. Mein Linksys-Router kann sowas ähnliches wohl als rein IP-Basiertes Routing, aber nicht in Abhängigkeit vom Port. Verpasse ich bei einem solchen Routing einem angeschlossenen Client absichtlich (oder unabsichtlich) die falsche IP, dann kommt er auch ins andere Subnetz. Etwas, das man im Profibereich meist weder will noch brauchen kann.


----------



## schlenzie (20. März 2012)

Kann denn eine Fritz Box sowas ?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. März 2012)

fotoman schrieb:


> Für mich war bisher der Sinn eines vLan, auf einer physikalischen Leitung zwei oder mehr logische Netzer so von einander zu trennen, daß sie nichts von einander wissen.


...so wie es halt auch bei dsl eingesetzt wird...


> Ich kenne die Dinger von der Arbeit halt nur so, daß sich die Router/Switches darum kümmern und es daher völlig egal ist, welche IPs die Geräte in den einzelnen vLans haben.


Wo du es schreibst... Hab mal in das menü meines bintec rs232 geschaut,der kann tatsache vlan`s erstellen. Jetzt weiß ich,wofür ich es benutzen könnte auch wenn es mir eigentlich nichts nützt.  (ich muß nach ip trennen,da 2 inet-anschlüsse)



> Daher auch das "amateuerhaft" in meinem letzen Posting. Mein Linksys-Router kann sowas ähnliches wohl als rein IP-Basiertes Routing, aber nicht in Abhängigkeit vom Port. Verpasse ich bei einem solchen Routing einem angeschlossenen Client absichtlich (oder unabsichtlich) die falsche IP, dann kommt er auch ins andere Subnetz. Etwas, das man im Profibereich meist weder will noch brauchen kann.


 Das klappt bei meinem router nicht. Ich habe aber auch die unterschiedlichen ip-bereiche auf unterschiedlichen ports laufen.


schlenzie schrieb:


> Kann denn eine Fritz Box sowas ?


Was meinst du? Vlan?
Die fritzboxen können ein vlan nur von extern (inet) auf dein netzwerk durchleiten. Ich wüßte nicht,das sie es auch erstellen können...
Mal davon ab,kannst du bei deinem tkom-receiver wenigstens die einstellung standardgateway und dns-server manuell einstellen?


----------



## schlenzie (20. März 2012)

Nein, keine Einstellung am Sat Receiver. 

Wollte nur mal kundtun das ich heute einen Technisat Receiver gekauft habe. 

Nachdem Madame ihre Aufnahmen geguckt hat, geht der schön zu den Teletubbies zurück. 

Somit ist eh alles gelaufen. Der Reveiver taugt aber auch wirklich nicht, besonders wenn man die Aufnahme nutzen möchte


----------



## schlenzie (21. März 2012)

Wie es der Zufall will, kam eben eine Antwort von Devolo auf die Frage mit den 2 Netzwerken. Das funktioniert, wenn man die Stecker, die man seperat nutzen möchte, mit einem anderen Passowort laufen lässt. 
Dann hat man auch hier ein 2. Netzwerk.

Heute ist mein 40m Netzwerkkabel gekommen. Ab morgen wird gebohrt  Hoffe das das neue Kabelmodem (für 100.000) auch bald kommt


----------

